# Just read the reviews



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

l have tears running down my face...
Enjoy
www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVQWKC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry I don't know whats wrong with the link but if you copy and paste it into your browser it works.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I just sharted reading that. Ironic, eh?


----------

